# k9 julius or freedom harness?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wanting to buy a new harness for my 3 1/2 yr old girl. Like the look of the k9 julius. And the Freedom sounds interesting too. She isn't a puller while walking but she is dog reactive and will try and lunge.... Any thoughts on which one is better? Also need to use for nosework. Have a Sensation harness at the moment which is ok but don't really have as much control as I'd like if she lunges....


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

If you're not a huge fan of the Sensation harness already, the Freedom is almost the same thing but with a back attachment as well. If you don't have much issue with pulling, you might be better off looking into the Julius.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would go with a slip lead leash and a different approach myself. Second video clip is about leash reactive dogs.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

The two harness you mention are not compatible in function. Harness are designed for a dog to pull. The K9 is designed to help you maneuver a dog over obstacles. The freedom in my view...is a gimmick. 

If you went to a "qualified pro" most likely they would straight up, use a "prong" collar or E collar to train your dog.

I think a different approach might be a better solution for you, than a harness?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I use a prong for walking and I have an e collar for distance work. I like to have a harness for when she is on her long line, not "heeling" I also need some type of harness for her when she does her nose work, but I need a harness that lets me have control of her in case she gets reactive.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

katdog5911 said:


> I use a prong for walking and I have an e collar for distance work. I like to have a harness for when she is on her long line, not "heeling" I also need some type of harness for her when she does her nose work, but I need a harness that lets me have control of her in case she gets reactive.


Aww a bit different! 

Either a prong collar or an e collar should be able to control the dog reactivity issue!

I'm a pet person and I train dogs using a slip leash now, flat collar and leash previously but in either case the first video clip is what I do. 

With the first clip as my foundation, thus far I find I can walk any dog on a slip leash issue without issue.

Apparently doing that is "not" as easy as I "presumed" but I can. and what that means is collar, harness or a a jump rope ( run away I rescued) it does not matter, the dog walks for me without issue.

So harness or leash should not make any difference in the way a dog behaves.

If your dog is E collar trained then this is the place to go:
Home

Lou is a member here and you can PM him for insight.

The prong collar, I don't use anymore ( I jacked that up myself) but what I do know...is that a prong collar used "incorrectly" can put drive into the dog instead of taking it out!

Better utilization of the tools you already have is your solution not a harness in my view.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a black Julius K9 "beltharness" (doesn't have the big "saddle" thing on the back). I sold all my other harnesses when I got this one (ComfortFlex, Puppia, nice leather buckle harness), love it and use it for lots of things. It is my dog's working/trialing Nosework harness as well. I would say it fits really well. I use it for agitation/bitework. However if you have a concern that your dog would really try to fight out of the harness, then I would recommend something like a Ruffwear that has two sets of straps around the middle of the dog. I've included a few pics of both, if that helps.

Nikon wearing the Julius K9, he wears it at public events because he has a name patch.









Wearing it for Nosework trial

















We also use the collar, it is his flyball collar (he doesn't wear a harness for flyball anymore)









This is the other harness I kept, and older style Ruffwear Webmaster. Kenya wore it when my husband would take her jogging (she was a spook and this harness guaranteed she couldn't get scared and back out of it if something startles her) and Pan wore it for flyball. I don't like the current Webmaster as much.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

The prong does the trick when she is reactive on the leash. I don't use a prong when she is on her long line. That is where I use a harness. I am not worried about her slipping out of a harness either. I just was wondering about harnesses that I can use for nose work and still have control. The e collar is something I use in my yard, not so much out in public. It tends to make her more reactive if I use it while she is on a leash or long line in public.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I like the Julius Harnesses 






or the Brilliant K9 harness


----------

